# Oxyshred fat burner



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone tried this? Heard rave reviews...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

ashmo said:


> lol


Yes/no? I've just read about it but can't get it in UK.. Only place I know can get it is Aus ..

Heard all the good reviews but a lot turn out to be fake anyway.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

wcolstacks said:


> Yes/no? I've just read about it but can't get it in UK.. Only place I know can get it is Aus ..
> 
> Heard all the good reviews but a lot turn out to be fake anyway.


Stay away from OTC fat burners all they will do is burn a hole in your pocket.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

ashmo said:


> Stay away from OTC fat burners all they will do is burn a hole in your pocket.


Well I'm running albuterol.. So at least I'm taking something worthwhile..

You not rate Lean Xtreme then? Everyone always bangs on about it..


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

main things OTC ones burn is your throat with the blend of random **** in them...

money is better spend on a strong cup of coffee to help get over hunger pangs


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

wcolstacks said:


> Well I'm running albuterol.. So at least I'm taking something worthwhile..
> 
> You not rate Lean Xtreme then? Everyone always bangs on about it..


Nope.


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

How are you finding the albuterol? Any good?


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Hicup said:


> How are you finding the albuterol? Any good?


Yeah it's good to be honest - I tolerate it pretty well.. upto 24mg a day.

Running it in conjunction with a low carb cycling diet and losing about 1lb per week.

Didn't fancy clen as heard a lot of negative sides and Albut just seems to be the safer alternative.


----------

